# height speakers for DSX, DPL IIz



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

For best results, I read that these should form a 45 degree from horizontal.
Since we sit more than the room height from our screen, that means ceiling mounts.
At any rate, those height speakers presumably need to be tilted down 45 degrees,
but that would be unstable if simply placed on shelves appropriately tilted.
A ledge at the front of the shelf might keep them from sliding off,
but would still not be safe. Meanwhile, many speakers baffles, including mine,
have beveled edges , suggesting that imposing a ledge will compromise sound.

What solutions do folks have for 45 degree height speaker mounting?:help:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You can either use a mount on the ceiling like this: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082804&p_id=3012&seq=1&format=2

Or use something like this on shelves: http://www.auralex.com/sound_isolation_speakerdudes/speakerdudes.asp (or just use rubber door stoppers)

This won't get you down a full 45, but it will be closer.


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

eugovector said:


> You can either use a mount on the ceiling like this: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082804&p_id=3012&seq=1&format=2


Well, I like the idea of securing speakers well away from the front baffle,
but I am reluctant to screw into the cabinets and I am concerned about
coupling speaker vibrations into the ceiling.


> Or use something like this on shelves: http://www.auralex.com/sound_isolation_speakerdudes/speakerdudes.asp (or just use rubber door stoppers)
> 
> This won't get you down a full 45, but it will be closer.


I do not mind fabricating shelves or brackets to get the proper angle,
but one problem is that any box tipped 45 degrees is inherently unstable.
Hmm, geometry for shelves hanging from a sloped ceiling turned out to be "interesting";
calculations were off by more than 2 degrees from actual.

I guess that leaves something like SpeakerDudes sandwiching the speaker cabinets
from above and below... with free shipping,
Sweetwater turns out to offer one of the better deals,
and I have good experiences with them, easing the choice.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

blekenbleu said:


> I guess that leaves something like SpeakerDudes sandwiching the speaker cabinets
> from above and below


I used a pair of these on wooden shelves hung from a pitched plank-and-beam ceiling
at 45 degree azimuth and elevation from listening positions.
Bottom shelves were cut 3/8 inch narrower than the SpeakerDudes
to anchor them by shelf sides' squeezing.
SpeakerDudes' front lips stop speakers (MB Quart Ones) from sliding,
and similar gray foam below small top shelves prevent speakers tipping.
As others have reported, Wide speakers are more immediately noticeable
with DSX, but Height speakers increase credibility of concert recordings
such as Bonnie Raitt's "Road Tested". 

Thanks again for the recommendation.:T


----------



## kb4all (May 8, 2010)

I use a pair of Polk OWM3's for Height speakers wall mounted with Omnimounts.


----------

